# Rg-6u



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you wipe it down, and it is more or less round, and the jacket is in tact, you shouldn't have any trouble. You could check for continuity and shorting if you want but I bet it's fine. If you see any kinks, cut them out, splice it with two connectors and a barrel if necessary. If the connectors are a mess, cut a couple inches off the end and replace them.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the response. :thumbsup:

"it's been awhile"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

my cable doesn't like splices, but works fine with home runs. your results may vary.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wildleg said:


> my cable doesn't like splices, but works fine with home runs. your results may vary.


Just curious, is that based on the cable co's recommendation or did you actually see problems with splices? I have heard people pro and con on the splices, I think they're fine. 

I have measured signal loss and seen almost no difference with a splice, which is what you'd expect, as long as the splice is made up nice. If you have wall plates, it's the exact same splice coming out of the wall. I have tons of spliced cables in use over the years without any problems.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why are you asking? Just do it


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

splatz said:


> Just curious, is that based on the cable co's recommendation or did you actually see problems with splices? I have heard people pro and con on the splices, I think they're fine.
> 
> I have measured signal loss and seen almost no difference with a splice, which is what you'd expect, as long as the splice is made up nice. If you have wall plates, it's the exact same splice coming out of the wall. I have tons of spliced cables in use over the years without any problems.


we recently moved to Florida to a house built in 2003. some previous DIYer strung a few rg6's in the attic (2 home runs split to 5 or 6, splices in a few places). Well, it worked ok until we decided to go xfinity X1 (house shares a hd DVD recorder over their x1 network). x1 does not like splices. cable tech came out to fix (free), ripped out the splices and splitters, works like a champ. 1st time seeing this for me too, so your skepticism is warranted. I have no clue if it's just comcast's crappy software or there is real issue with ringing/whatever, but there it is.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

wildleg said:


> we recently moved to Florida to a house built in 2003. some previous DIYer strung a few rg6's in the attic (2 home runs split to 5 or 6, splices in a few places). Well, it worked ok until we decided to go xfinity X1 (house shares a hd DVD recorder over their x1 network). x1 does not like splices. cable tech came out to fix (free), ripped out the splices and splitters, works like a champ. 1st time seeing this for me too, so your skepticism is warranted. I have no clue if it's just comcast's crappy software or there is real issue with ringing/whatever, but there it is.


It can be a lot of things....

Too many splices.
Poor splices.
Poor connectors and couplings
Poor cable.
And... more often than not, a really poor splitter.

Personally I prefer to just homerun everything, but with some places that just isn't possible. 

Oh, Comcast sucks monkey nuts BTW... I kept having them out for slow internet and poor HD quality. They kept telling me it was not there issue, 6 times they came out, but there was a problem with the cables. I tested everything and found no issues, every cable was a HR. I went ahead and installed all new runs where I needed them, and of course still had issues. Called them out again, and finally a guy with experience. He fixed the issue on their end, at their splice box and everything has worked perfectly since.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

For those not in the know, a good cable splitter will drop 3dB across its connection. In the signal world, 3dB is the half power point or about 70% of the voltage. So each time you add in a splitter, you lose 30% of the signal voltage and 3dB of the power. Now this can vary depending on frequency and can also vary depending on the type of splitter you use. Moral of the story....get rid of splitter and do only home runs. It's easier to troubleshoot anyhow.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

triden said:


> For those not in the know, a good cable splitter will drop 3dB across its connection. In the signal world, 3dB is the half power point or about 70% of the voltage. So each time you add in a splitter, you lose 30% of the signal voltage and 3dB of the power. Now this can vary depending on frequency and can also vary depending on the type of splitter you use. Moral of the story....get rid of splitter and do only home runs. It's easier to troubleshoot anyhow.


The higher 'Gigabit' service the cable co's upgrade to, the more critical those connections :thumbsup:

Hey CADpoint .... have you not finished splicing yet ??
C'mon man ... daylights burnin' !! :jester: :laughing:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

triden said:


> For those not in the know, a good cable splitter will drop 3dB across its connection. In the signal world, 3dB is the half power point or about 70% of the voltage. So each time you add in a splitter, you lose 30% of the signal voltage and 3dB of the power. Now this can vary depending on frequency and can also vary depending on the type of splitter you use. Moral of the story....get rid of splitter and do only home runs. It's easier to troubleshoot anyhow.


This is true. You wouldn't want to use a splitter as a splice unless for some reason you actually wanted that attenuation. A decent splitter will be marked on each of the "outs" what the loss for that port is. They are not all 3db, not necessarily - not even in the same splitter. You have to take all that into account if you stack them.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

When I replaced the 25 years of the previous owners' cable-dish-cable wiring I found I gained nearly 10 dB of signal strength in-band. When I connected another run to a TV with about 60 feet of cable the increased drop would make the Xfinity menu non-functional on the main box. As it turned out the level and the bandwidth needed just to run the menu on top of the service (with internet and phone) just wasn't there.

Comcast provided a booster at no extra charge (after a bit of complaining).

When the tech showed up and he saw that I was comparing his findings with my notes that I had gathered using my own spectrum analyzer he became a bit more friendly. Though he did have some better connectors than I was using. He re-ended my cables too and that helped a bit.

Wifi became spotty thanks to spectrum density in my neighborhood. I switched to powerline networking and avoid any extra cable taps.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Why are you asking? Just do it





emtnut said:


> The higher 'Gigabit' service the cable co's upgrade to, the more critical those connections :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey CADpoint .... have you not finished splicing yet ??
> C'mon man ... daylights burnin' !! :jester: :laughing:


I didn't crawl under my house cause it snowed and CAH, and had other things to do...

Frankly, I thought I'd practice a few splices just for technic though 
I hadn't thought about addressing this type of installation, nor had read up on it lately. 

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> I didn't crawl under my house cause it snowed and CAH, and had other things to do...
> 
> Frankly, I thought I'd practice a few splices just for technic though
> I hadn't thought about addressing this type of installation, nor had read up on it lately.
> ...


Oh yeah, you guy's have "under the house' and snow back there. We've got neither here in Cali. All slabs and sunshine (yeah I know, we suck)


----------

